# Wi-Fi for the Frequent Flyer



## PRR 60 (Apr 10, 2010)

GoGo, the Wi-Fi contractor for AirTran, Delta and American Airlines, among others, is now offering access by monthly subscription. $35 gets you unlimited access for all your Wi-Fi devices on any GoGo equipped aircraft on any airline. With per-flight pricing of up to $12, the monthly plan would pay for itself after just three transcon one-ways.

SF Gate, April 8

GoGo


----------



## saxman (Apr 10, 2010)

Maybe a good deal if more of their planes were equipped with Wi-Fi. Most my flights seem to be on RJ's and they don't have wi-fi. I do only pay $10 a month for Boingo wireless in the airports. Thats a pretty good deal.


----------



## PRR 60 (Apr 10, 2010)

saxman said:


> Maybe a good deal if more of their planes were equipped with Wi-Fi. Most my flights seem to be on RJ's and they don't have wi-fi. I do only pay $10 a month for Boingo wireless in the airports. Thats a pretty good deal.


I should have my first opportunity to try Gogo in two weeks. I have a flight PHL-SFO on a US A321. Almost all the A321's on US are wi-fi equipped. There is certainly a "cool" factor involved!


----------



## saxman (Apr 10, 2010)

PRR 60 said:


> saxman said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe a good deal if more of their planes were equipped with Wi-Fi. Most my flights seem to be on RJ's and they don't have wi-fi. I do only pay $10 a month for Boingo wireless in the airports. Thats a pretty good deal.
> ...


It works pretty well. When Gogo first rolled out on Delta, they had Gogo representatives handing out free passes in ATL for people getting on a Wi-Fi equipped plane. It was pretty cool to be chatting with my buddy at 35,000 feet though.


----------

